# What can I do for motion sickness?/



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

I finally got a 6 month old hav. I guess it has pros and cons. The cons are that for 6 months he has not been trained the pros are that he sleeps all night in his crate without any problems. I am just having issues with socialization and paper training, but I am sure that eventually will get there , not in 2 days as I have read.
He is very sweet a bit shy ( more with men) , but since we started his obedience classes ( which honestly I want to use them to socialize him he has gotten better. Also there is always traffic in my home so he will get over.
I am having problems when we go away for the weekend and he has to ride for 90 minutes. So far what has worked best is to have his last feeding by 1 pm and we leave by 8:30 pm , but i think it is too many hours without eating since he is not a big breakfast eater!!
I have tried ginger drops and camommile , but does not really work since I would have to give it to him for at least 4 days before the trip ( every weeknd we go away).
Any pearls?
Thanks


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

hi maria, i live on an island so every time we go to the mainland (2 x per mo) coco has to ride the boat. she has done so well for just over one year, but the weather this past week was soooo bad that she threw up three times. she is not a breakfast eater but loves eggs so i usually cook one for her before leaving. she did not eat that day and i think that is why she threw up. she really looked terrible, i felt so sorry for her. our vet was on the boat also and said to give her children's benadryl and gator aid sips, no food. she was somewhat better the next day. the weather was unusual and does not happen often. we are going to the mainland in the morning and i will give her an egg and hope she does well! try an egg!!! judith


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Cosmo used to get carsick . it is getting better but he still has his moments .
The vet recomended anti nausea drugs such as dramamine but I gave him Bonanine (Excuse spelling) because it is anti drowsy . He did well with it .
I also find it is much better now that they are harnessed in car seats and he can look out the window ..
There are other threads that have addressed this issue in the past so you may want to look them up ..
Lots of helpful advice ..
I do not feed Cosmo if we are going on a long trip .. They can miss one meal with no problem . I also go light on the liquids but if he is thirsty obviously I let him drink ..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I ran across a recipe for carsick biscuits here recently, I haven't tried them out, yet but here's a link if you are interested:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2536&highlight=biscuits

Gucci never gets sick in my car, or my husband's but she did get a little green in the rental van that was bouncing all over the road this summer.

Another idea, is to maybe take him/her on a long walk and tire them out before you leave. 90 minutes isn't that long. I think it is something that they have to get used to. Gucci didn't like the car at ALL until we started going out for ice cream. lol, and then she got much better after the potential that she'd get a lick of vanilla. lol

Housebreaking doesn't happen overnight, but if you are very viligent you can make great progress in a few weeks. Have you tried hanging bells? Or are you strictly pads?

Also, it took me a few weeks/months to figure out that Gucci won't poop in the same place she pees, but once that lightbulb went off in my head, I was able to set up a different place for pooping and that made a HUGE difference. I know a few other people on here have the same issue with their dogs having the same 'no poop where I pee' policy. lol, so it's something to watch for. I wish someone had brought up that potential issue to me!

Congrats on your Hav! Any pictures?

Kara


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I can share your pain. Lola gets sick allllll the time in the car. What a mess. I have tried all methods nothing works except for a sedative that the vet gives for car sickness. It is called Acepromazine. I give it to her about 2 hours before a long car trip. It does work but I am searching for something else as this is a sedative and I am not comfortable giving that to her for every long car trip we take. Good luck


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Havee is fine on short trips around town, but on longer trips he doesn't do well. We have given him Bonine 1 hour before we leave, and it has worked for him! There is nothing worse than a sick dog in the car. The mess--and I feel so badly for him. 

We do put him in a crate in the back seat for longer trips to keep him safe. He doesn't get anxcious traveling in the car, he stays calm, just sick.

We are contemplating a plane ride with him in the future, and I don't know what would be more necessary, a sedative, or Bonine, or both????

Good Luck!

Jan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

There are several threads on this subject, but instead of trying to find them I can say that my guys all got sick in the car when they were younger, and now only Logan does - BUT IT IS BAD!!! He drools really really bad and then throws up. The Bonine helps us on shorter trips 15 mins. but that is his limit. I have gotten the new drug Cerenia for him- it is an anti-vomit drug. I will be trying it out for the first time on the 10th and the 11th of Feb as I have two places to go. I will let you know how it works. Good luck!!


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

*car sick/paper training*

Thanks you all for the advise, yes I heard about the poop/pee separation and will work on a larger area so he can do that
Thanks again:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry I don't have any advice for you as I know that Kubrick also gets carsick in the car if it's over an hour long or if it's lots of stop and go (taxi cabs in New York are great for that!). I hope you find something that will work for you!

Jan, I just wanted to mention that although Kubrick gets carsick, he is completely and 100% fine on the subway and the bus and on planes. I think it's because they are bigger and usually don't stop suddenly. Any shaking that goes on isn't enough to get him sick, so I'm pretty sure that Havee will be fine on a plane without any meds.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jan D said:


> We are contemplating a plane ride with him in the future, and I don't know what would be more necessary, a sedative, or Bonine, or both????


You may not need anything at all for the plane. I've traveled by plane with almost all my dogs, even the ones that get carsick, and a plane is much different. You can ask your vet to prescribe something just in case of emergency, but you may not even need it. All of this is assuming your dog is traveling in cabin.

If your dog is traveling in the plane with cargo you CANNOT give any sedatives at all. It prevents them from regulating their own body temperature.


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Maria- 
I can't bellieve you are posting the same question that I have today- Parker never had a problem in the car. Now with jackson, who is only 3 1/2 months old, I am dealing with that horrible horrible drooling that makes the entire fron of him so wet! I take him to a puppy class and he needs to be wiped off for the first 10-15 mminutes of the class until it stops entirely.
the foster moom told me to get Rescue Remedy- Which i will . But I am also searching for what other people say. Also, Many vets and dog handlers say that MOST grow out of it. I hope so- this is awful! And I was so pleased that PArker is a great traveler! Somebody must have words of wisdom for us!
Puppy class is tomorrow- and I have to do something quick!
Lynn:frusty:


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Lina and Kimberly--

That's good to know--he'd be in the cabin with us. I couldn't put him in cargo

The only problem I have is that after the plane ride, we have a 1 hour trip to my sister's from the airport. So he will probably need the Bonine anyway. 45minutes seems to be his uke: limit:biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lynn & Maria~ Tori is "on again, off again" w/her drooling and carsickness. There doesn't seem to be a rhyme or reason to it :frusty: We've tried several things; Rescue Remedy, Dramamine, Benedryl, riding in the crate w/the outside view blocked (this and the Benedryl seem to work the best), riding in an elevated carseat so she can see out (this seemed to make it much worse), etc.

One thing I do is put a baby bib on her before we leave to catch any drool. That way at least she's dry when we arrive where we're going (that is, if she didn't uke


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I forgot to say the dosage for the anti nausea drug is half a tablet ..
I do find that sometimes it is better to get back on the horseand just keep taking them in the car ..
Cosmo had such a rough time that I stopped for a while .. I do not know if this was a good thing or not . I then switched cars I can relate to Gucci and the van . I then took them only places that were fun and I had Daddy go to so they knew they were not going to the vet .. 
Then they got that they had to go to the vetand I really feel that puts us back . That is why I took them in the stroller and tried to make that fun .. not to mention I wanted to keep them off the vets floors as I am getting so paranoid .. I have not heard anything good since I got down here .. 
I know my vet well at home but the one down here just sold his practice and they hired some new people I am not as happy as I used to be so on another quest I will go I guess ..
My sister in law has tried three so far and no strong recommendations ..


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*New medication for doggy motion sickness*

A new medication for dog motion sickness was approved July 30th - it's from Pfizer and is called Cerenia (maropitant citrate). Here is the text of the write up that I found.

Pfizer Animal Health has created Cerenia, a daily tablet that prevents canine vomiting from motion sickness. This FDA approved medication became available starting July 30 and is recommended for dogs 16 weeks or older. 
Cerenia works by blocking a receptor in the brain stem that receives signals from the rest of the body to vomit. It can be used to treat vomiting in dogs caused by motion sickness or medical problems, such as gastroenteritis or renal disease.
Dr. Brenda McClelland, a veterinarian and co-owner of an animal clinic in Fort Collins, Texas, says that when an adult dog gets sick, pants or drools excessively in a moving vehicle, it is important to observe the dog to see if it's truly motion sickness.
McClelland says that true motion sickness is the result of an inner ear problem. When dogs start drooling or getting queasy even before they get in the car, it may be more of an anxiety problem instead of motion sickness. A dog may be anxious if they are not used to riding in a car or has had a bad experience.
A veterinarian with Pfizer Animal Health said that Cerenia has a success rate of up to 93%. But the medication will not treat a dog's anxiety if that is the reason they are vomiting.

"Motion sickness is not well understood in dogs," Pfizer's veterinarian said. "A dog could be vomiting both from sickness of the inner ear and from anxiety. " It's hard to tell whether anxiety is causing vomiting or whether nausea is resulting in anxiety."
McClelland adds that motion sickness is often treated with over-the-counter antihistamines used for people like Benadryl or meclizine. Some dogs may become drowsy after taking antihistamines. Also, some dogs may have mixed results with meclizine. 
She says that it is critical to focus on the dog's anxiety and not just the vomiting. An anxiety attack can affect a dog's heart just like how it affects a human's heart. 
She recommends training the dog to get used to the car. Put the dog into the car (without turning it on) and give lots of compliments and a treat and then get out. Repeat this process and gradually start turning on the car and then driving the car for short distances with the dog. Gradually lengthen the amount of driving time and the number of starts and stops. 
For pet owners who want more of a natural method, spraying the car with a dog-appeasing pheromone spray like lavender essence may work. The effectiveness of this method may differ depending on the dog's anxiety level.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I have tried Cerenia on Havee and it works well! We have also used Bonine, which works very well also. The Cerenia tablets at the vet cost me $5 each! The Bonine is cheaper and works just as well so that's what we'll use for now.

We know for sure that it's motion sickness and not anxciety. He loves rides in the car and stays calm. He even gets sick on a bike ride in his carrier!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Jan, thanks for the review. I'm glad that the Bonine works well - I love hearing that a homeopathic remedy is effective.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We have used Cerenia on Logan since the beginning of this year. We used to get vomit within 10 minnutes on the road. With the meds NOuke:!!! lots of drooling, but no uke: I am a believer!


----------

